# Circa 1929 Iver Johnson Mobicycle, why not...



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 2, 2022)

Here I go off on another adventure . This is underway . Circa 1929 Mobicycle . With toolbox tank(courtesy of Hawthorne).


This is it's condition as of today. I'll try not to take 6 years on this one😜.


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm sure it will be nice


----------

